# Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus​*
Quelle:
http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos...er-Aal-stirbt-rasant-aus-article20103021.html

NT-V bringt nun auch ein Video zum Thema Aal.

Einmal ohne schimpfen auf Angler oder Forderung von Angelverboten, eine recht unverzerrte Darstellung zur  Aalproblematik.

Im Video sowohl Berufsfischer und einer vom NRW-Verband, der mal nichts Falsches oder Anglerfeindliches erzählt.

Es wird klar dargestellt, dass "aalschreddernde" Wasserkraftturbinen und Kormorane bei uns Hauptprobleme für die abwandernden Aale sind.

Ein durchaus anschauenswertes Video.


Video




https://vodntvmp4-a.akamaihd.net/abr/2017/10/Kampf_um_den_Aal_1710260937-web5.mp4

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Alle müssen ihren Beitrag leisten!
Ich wette die Angler MÜSSEN die ersten sein.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Nicht nur die Ersten, wohl auch die Einzigen...Den Zustand hätte man schon lange verbessern können, wenn man denn wirklich wollte und es für wichtig halten würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

so seh ich das in diesem Falle auch...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Naja, Geseiche halt. Als ob schreddernde Wasserkraftanlagen und Kormorane allein dafür verantwortlich wären...den Aalrückgang gibts nicht erst seit gestern, der ist schon Jahrzehnte in Gang.
Wenn die Brut vor den Küsten massiv abgefischt wird, kann nichtmal ne Turbine noch irgendwas schreddern.

Abgesehen davon, unsere Umwelt verändert sich, sei es durch uns Menschen selber oder durch klimatische Veränderungen, die nicht menschengemacht sind.
Irgendwann wird auch der Aal vewrmutlich nicht mehr diese Wanderung auf sich nehmen, wobei der europäische ja noch den weitesten Weg hat.
Kann man bei Zugvögeln heute schon beobachten, daß sie mitunter nicht mal mehr nach Südeuropa fliegen, geschweige denn Richtung Afrika.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Einen Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht richtig:

In den letzten Jahren kamen immerwieder Meldungen von sehr guten Glasaal-Fängen. 2013 war die Rede von der besten Saison seit 15 Jahren. 

Hier nachzulesen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263718

Und auch ganz aktuell, 2017 kann man hier im Forum nachlesen, dass der Preis für Glasaale nicht dramatisch gestiegen ist - sondern im Gegenteil gesunken ist:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326912

Ist der Betrachtungshorizont zu kurz oder wie passt das ins Bild?


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

versteh ich jetzt ganz und gar nicht:
abwandernde werden gnadenlos dezimiert und die zahl der ankommenden glasaale steigt.

wie stirbt sich denn bei sowas aus?


das einzige was ich verstehe ist der schnappreflex gg. arte


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Jose schrieb:


> versteh ich jetzt ganz und gar nicht:
> abwandernde werden gnadenlos dezimiert und die zahl der ankommenden glasaale steigt.




#c|kopfkrat

Die Froschis kippen vmtl. ein paar Tausend Gläser Glasaale zurück ins Wasser.
Dadurch werden es hier wieder mehr Aufsteiger.:m


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

versteh ich immer noch nicht.
weniger ablaichende aale  und dennoch mehr brut?
und dann noch "aussterbend"????


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Ich fand wiedermal typisch, dass während die Tante von der Umwelt sprach sofort ein Angler gezeigt wurde


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Jose schrieb:


> weniger ablaichende aale  und dennoch mehr brut?
> und dann noch "aussterbend"????



Das kann doch nur heißen, dass es in anderen Ländern besser läuft mit dem Aalabstieg als hierzulande und doch genügend Aale ablaichen.

_
Immerhin:"Nach wie vor findet man den Aal in nahezu allen Gewässern, die in den Atlantik entwässern...."
Quelle wikipedia:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Aal_


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Naja, der West-Dorschbestand brach auch laut "Wissenschaft" zusammen und produzierte dafür 2016 einen der stärksten Nachwuchsjahrgänge seit Jahren. Ich versteh vieles nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Is wie mit den Aalen. Sind anscheinend noch genug vorhanden aber nicht da wo die Wissenschaftler sie suchen(oder gern hätten).


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Is wie mit den Aalen. Sind anscheinend noch genug vorhanden aber nicht da wo die Wissenschaftler sie suchen(oder gern hätten).



wird peinlich jetzt.
sind doch vornehmlich angler, die lamentieren


auf den logischen kopfkrampf wird leider ja nicht eingegangen: 
dezimierte laicher gg. mehr brut und mehr brut aber aussterben?

könnte ja auch sein, dass dieses ntv-video gar nicht so toll ist wies scheint.

für die ist klar, aal nach sargasso und brut zurück.
ganz egal und unberücksichtigt untersuchungen, nach denen z.b. unser aal mit seinen reserven die sargasso eigentlich gar nicht erreichen kann oder dass unsere aale eigentlich amerikanische sind usw. usw.

nix genaues weiß man eben, aber schön, einfach mal n video und meinung machen.

stirbt er nun aus oder nicht?

den aderlaß durch turbinen etc. braucht man gar nicht diskutieren, ist offenkundig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



bastido schrieb:


> Ob dies auch beim Aal so ist weiß natürlich keiner.


NOCH weniger, ja...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Jose schrieb:


> auf den logischen kopfkrampf wird leider ja nicht eingegangen:
> dezimierte laicher gg. mehr brut und mehr brut aber aussterben?
> z.b. *unser aal* mit seinen reserven die sargasso eigentlich gar nicht erreichen kann....



Versteh gerade deinen Kopfkrampf nicht?|kopfkrat

Genug Brut heißt doch im Umkehrschluss, dass genug Laicher da sind.
Und der europäische Aal eben nicht nur "unserer" ist sondern weitaus großflächiger beheimatet ist.
Was dann (zumindestens für mich) aussagt, dass in anderen Ländern der Rückgang nicht so stark sein kann wie hier, da ja genug Laicher den Weg in die Karibik finden.
Also denke ich mal dass "vom Aussterben bedroht" eher als übertriebene Schlagzeile zu unserem räumlich begrenzten Aaalmangel verstehen ist.



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Immerhin:"Nach wie vor findet man den Aal in nahezu allen Gewässern, die in den Atlantik entwässern...."
> Quelle wikipedia:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Aal[/I]



Weiß denn jemand wie es anderswo um den Bestand an europäischen Aalen steht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Norwegen hat gerade wegen Bestandserholung wieder Quote freigegeben (vor 2 - 3 Wochen )


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...Also denke ich mal dass "vom Aussterben bedroht" eher als übertriebene Schlagzeile zu unserem räumlich begrenzten Aaalmangel verstehen ist.



das mag wohl sein.

schlechter wirds von tag zu tag, überall.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Versteh gerade deinen Kopfkrampf nicht?|kopfkrat
> 
> Genug Brut heißt doch im Umkehrschluss, dass genug Laicher da sind.
> 
> ...



 Insgesamt ist das wirr
 Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Dann müssten ja gleichzeitig(zu den weniger werdenden Laichern) auch die Verluste bei den Jungfischen weniger geworden sein.|kopfkrat

Sind mit dann aber zuviele Zufälle auf einmal.:m


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dann müssten ja gleichzeitig(zu den weniger werdenden Laichern) auch die Verluste bei den Jungfischen weniger geworden sein.|kopfkrat
> 
> Sind mit dann aber zuviele Zufälle auf einmal.:m


 
 mag sein, nur das passt alles nicht|wavey:


----------



## Fruehling (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Wirklich weiter kommt man bei dem Thema wahrscheinlich nur dann, wenn man Laichfische und Brut getrennt betrachtet, bzw. erkennt, daß die hier immer weniger werdenden Laichfische nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Mehr an Glasaalen stehen, die an Europas Küsten ankommen.

Vorstellbar sind z.B. geringe Richtungs/Temperaturänderungen des Golfstroms oder auch weniger Freßfeinde in der Karibik, bzw. auf dem Weg zu uns.

Gibt's eigentlich was Neues von den in Gefangenschaft laichenden Aalen der Holländer?


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wirklich weiter kommt man bei dem Thema wahrscheinlich nur dann, wenn man Laichfische und Brut getrennt betrachtet, bzw. erkennt, daß die hier immer weniger werdenden Laichfische nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Mehr an Glasaalen stehen, die an Europas Küsten ankommen.
> 
> Vorstellbar sind z.B. geringe Richtungs/Temperaturänderungen des Golfstroms oder auch weniger Freßfeinde in der Karibik, bzw. auf dem Weg zu uns.
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich was Neues von den in Gefangenschaft laichenden Aalen der Holländer?


 
 wirklich weiter kommt man wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die "Studien" der Wissenschaftler nimmt und drüber nachdenkt.
 M.E. beweisen die zwischenzeitlich alles, was von der Politik gefragt wird ( zumindest ein Teil) , ob das am Ende zusammen passt ist völlig Wurscht


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Man darf einfach nicht auf das "gut" reinfallen. 
Wenn der Glasaalbestand von zum Beispiel 3 auf 6% des Referenzwerts von 1960-1979 ansteigt, ist das zwar eine Verdoppelung des Bestandes, aber noch immer unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

https://fischbestaende.portal-fisch...stock&ecoregion_id=10&farea_id=3&stock_id=589

Pro Elternpaar "reichen" selbstverständlich auch dem Aal zwei ablaichende Nachkommen zum Arterhalt.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Die Gründe warum es weniger werden, leuchten mir schon ein.

 Wie war jetzt das mit der Leck geschlagenen Ölplattform (DeepWaterHorizont) in der Sargassosee?
 Das es da Jahre lang Probleme mit den Fischen geben kann leuchtet einem schon ein.
 Das immer mehr Glasalle nach China exprotiert werden?- Leuchtet auch ein. 
 Warum man mehr Glasalle fängt, 
 - liegt das vielleicht an den verbesserten Fangmethoden?
 - An mehr Fängern?
 - oder die Fänger fangen öfter?

 Sagt der Fang vor der Küste etwas aus über den Bestand jeden Flusses aus? 
 Eher nicht. 
 Weniger verbaute Flüsse, wie z.B. die Elbe und Oder, sollten noch viele abwandernde Fische hervorbringen. Ob andere eben so viel erzeugen, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

 Das kann schon einhergehen.  Zumindest nach meinem bescheidenen Kenntnisstand.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Deepwater Horizon -> Golf von Mexiko


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wirklich weiter kommt man wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die "Studien" der Wissenschaftler nimmt und drüber nachdenkt.
> M.E. beweisen die zwischenzeitlich alles, was von der Politik gefragt wird ( zumindest ein Teil) , ob das am Ende zusammen passt ist völlig Wurscht


Eines der großen Probleme.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wirklich weiter kommt man wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die "Studien" der Wissenschaftler nimmt und drüber nachdenkt.
> M.E. beweisen die zwischenzeitlich alles, was von der Politik gefragt wird ( zumindest ein Teil) , ob das am Ende zusammen passt ist völlig Wurscht





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eines der großen Probleme.



Gibt's zu dieser steilen These im konkreten Fall irgendwelche Hinweise oder gar Quellen?

Dort: https://fischbestaende.portal-fisch...stock&ecoregion_id=10&farea_id=3&stock_id=589 werden ja in Mengen Quellen angegeben.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Deepwater Horizon -> Golf von Mexiko



Ja, liegt gleich hinter der sargassosee,. Aber der Golfstrom aus dem Golf von mexiko führt wo hin!


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

welche ursachen es wirklich gibt weiß wohl keiner.
dass nachprüfbare daten erhoben werden gehört zur wissenschaft.
die interpretation dieser daten führt erstmal zu hypothesen, die zu veri- oder falsifizieren sind. wissenschaftliches arbeiten halt.

aus fischereilicher bzw. anglerischer praxis abgeleitete einsichten sind leider meist nur bestandsberichte, will sagen, fisch weniger (ok) ursache ... spekulatius...

wenn jetzt der rückgang der aal-erträge nicht zu bestreiten ist, das brutaufkommen aber relativen zuwachs aufweist, dann kämen für mich "aussterben-überlegungen" weniger in betracht als umstände, die aal-erträge direkt mindern. dazu gehören für mich an erster stelle die fischhächsler und dann in offener reihenfolge verbauungen, verdreckung und, sorry, wohl ach anglerische entnahme.

jedenfalls geht dem blankaal so einiges an den hals - und hier sind wir schon direkt im politschen streit.

als angler hab ich da immer so meine schwierigkeiten mit angeln auf geschwächte arten (in nrw hab ich da etwas glück - sowieso verboten), würde mich aber für ein privates aal-angel-verbot entscheiden.
als eingefischter spinnangler eh kein problem für mich - den passionierten aal-angler seh ich aber schon im gedrisse, zumal es da ja sicher nicht um C&R geht sondern eher um räuchern (schmacht #6)


nochmal denk ich, irgendwie sind die einhörner ja auch verschwunden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

schön differenziert Herbert, da kann ich jederzeit mit


----------



## Oviwahn (30. Oktober 2017)

Mit den Erhobenen Zahlen muss man immer sehr vorsichtig sein, wer erhebt diese, was wurde wirklich gezählt, wer hat es gezahlt.
Auch ist es leider immer mehr in Mode das Zahlen einfach zusammen gezogen werden. Somit kann ein Ergebnis stark variiert, je nach Interesse. Wer richtige Zahlen will muss sich schon selber an die wissenschaftlichen Institute wenden und meines Wissens verzeichnen die einen Rückgang.

Wissenschaftliche Hypothesen werden ja auch sehr gerne schnell als Fakten verkauft und dann Monate oder Jahre später hat man erst das Ergebnis. Den Einrichtungen kann man da nix vorwerfen, aber jene die damit Politik und Meinungen machen wollen.

Auch weiß man dass Jungtierzahlen steigen, je schlechter es einen Bestand geht, gilt für Über- als auch Unterwasser. Davon kann man keine Rückschlüsse ziehen.
Noch dazu sind ja alle Fische überfischt, evtl. finden sich einfach weniger Fressfeinde auf den Weg.
Oder es gab einfach mal viel zu Fressen und es sind daher mehr durchgekommen. Kann auch sein das sich was in der Sargassosee verändert hat und die Schlupfzeit hat sich verschoben, die Fressfeinde hatten das einfach nicht auf den Plan.
oder...oder...oder

Ein paar starke Jahre machen noch keinen guten Bestand, dafür weiß man zu wenig was Unterwasser so abgeht und speziel beim Aal gibt es viele Möglichkeiten was dazwischen kommen kann oder auch nicht.
Noch dazu sagt es nicht aus wie viel davon dann auch wieder abwandern, das dürften eher die Wenigsten sein. 

Beim Aal sollte man als aller erstes über ein generelles Fangverbot nachdenken und wie man ihn unterstützen kann. 
Aber ich fürchte eher das auch diese Spezies letztlich dem Menschen zum Opfer fallen wird, einfach weil die Meisten nur das Geld sehen - bis es den ausbleibt.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Einfach mal vergleichen, was an aal an unseren Küsten ankommt, und was in den ersten Flusskilometern, nach dem kommerziellen Fang ankommt. Und wieviel grosse in den o.a. ersten fusskilometer ankommt. 
Dazu noch, wo der Golfstrom die Jahre dazu aufs Eurömische Festland trifft/ traf. 
Ob die Aale immer in die Flüsse der Eltern einwandern, oder dort wo sie angetrieben werden? 
Und schon ist einiges eingegrenzt.
|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus[*

Hab die Scans noch hier aus einer niederländischen Fischereizeitschrift (Visserij Nieuws, müsste Septemberbausgabe 2017 sein), die über Norwegen und deren Aalmanagement berichtet.

Grobe Übersetzung (danke an Helfer, habs ja nicht so mit niedrländisch):


> OSLO - Norwegen hat das Aalfischen diesen Sommer wieder geöffnet.
> Vom 31 Oktober dürfen 20,3 Tonnen Aal gefangen werden
> 
> In Norwegen war die Aal-Fischerei seit 2010 verboten.
> ...


Anmerkung Übersetzer:
Allerdings bekomme ich den letzten Teil nicht übersetzt, da bin ich mir unsicher. Verstehe es aber so, dass es zum Größtenteil der Wissenschaft zu Verdanken ist. Aber da bin ich mir sehr unsicher


----------

